# Zabul Helicopter Crash RIP



## BonannoQbano (Sep 22, 2010)

The Department of Defense announced today the deaths of four sailors who died in a helicopter crash Sept. 21 during combat operations in the Zabul province, Afghanistan, while supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

              Killed were:

               Lt. (SEAL) Brendan J. Looney, 29, of Owings, Md., assigned to a West Coast-based SEAL Team.

              Senior Chief Petty Officer David B. McLendon, 30, of Thomasville, Ga., assigned to an East Coast-based Naval Special Warfare unit.

              Petty Officer 2nd Class (SEAL) Adam O. Smith, 26, of Hurland, Mo., assigned to an East Coast-based SEAL Team.

              Petty Officer 3rd Class (SEAL) Denis C. Miranda, 24, of Toms River, N.J., assigned to an East Coast-based SEAL Team.

              For further information related to this release, contact Lt. Arlo Abrahamson at 757-763-2007 or 757-620-3109.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 22, 2010)

RIP!


----------



## MaxS1234 (Sep 23, 2010)

They're in my prayers.. RIP


----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Sep 23, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## JBS (Sep 23, 2010)

Rest in peace, Warriors.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rest in peace Warriors.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 23, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, gentlemen.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 23, 2010)

RIP Brothers.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2010)

Rest in peace warriors.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 23, 2010)

Rest easy Brothers.


----------



## chewytri (Sep 23, 2010)

Even God needs good shooters R.I.P. Brothers.....


----------



## car (Sep 23, 2010)

RIP Warriors


----------



## rlowery60 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rest In Peace Warriors


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 24, 2010)

Rest easy Warriors.  We've got the watch.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 26, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rest in Blessed Peace and thank you for what you did to keep us safe while you were on earth. 

Prayers out for the families and team-mates. Seems like Collin's funeral was just yesterday.


----------

